# Steering Column Rebuild *Seeking Advice*



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I pulled my steering column yesterday. Does anyone know a good site that walks you through a rebuild? Any personal pictures and advice? All would be appreciated. I know I need a new cancel cam but unsure about the rest. 

What needs to be replaced, lubed and so forth when you rebuild a steering column?

FYI.... Blinkers worked when pulled. Just had to do manually as they would not click back after turn. 

Thank you.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

because the turn switch needs work, does not mean the column does. if it is not broken, there is little to repair. leave it alone.


----------



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's been a little while since I did mine and mine is a 68 (no ignition or lock to deal with) but it was pretty straight forward and I didnt need any intructions. I remember having to make a tool to pull the C-clip that is behind the blinker assembly but that was nothing more then a large washer and a few pieces of pipe to unload the clip. You dont need to rebuild it to replace the blinker assembly but you will need to do some disassembly it to get the wires through.


----------

